# TRIFECTA: Black Friday 2016



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TRIFECTA: Black Friday 2016


Starts 11/24/2016 @ 11:59pm EST












Watch our website and Facebook page on Black Friday for Cruze specific deals!


https://www.facebook.com/TRIFECTAPerformanceInc/

News - TRIFECTA - Home - trifectaperformance.com


----------



## pelfrank (Mar 23, 2015)

Just placed my tune order. :yahoo: Thanks


----------



## Tlb1463 (Sep 10, 2016)

Got mine ordered!!!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

@WOT-Tuning Nothing for the 14-15 CTD ???


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

DslGate said:


> @*WOT-Tuning* Nothing for the 14-15 CTD ???


Sure is! On sale for $449 

TRIFECTA - 2014--2015 Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Ordered mine on Friday. Downloaded file yesterday. Just waiting on the programming cable - should arrive today or tomorrow.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Poop! I completely missed this..... Might just have jumped on it. Wonder if they offer an increased discount if I already have the cable (2013 Sonic Turbo)....


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

sailurman said:


> Poop! I completely missed this..... Might just have jumped on it. Wonder if they offer an increased discount if I already have the cable (2013 Sonic Turbo)....


The EZ Flash cable is free with all packages. It has been for a few years now. So, there is no discount for choosing to not receive one. 

If you are still interested, contact us directly, however, and we might be able to get approval to honor the pricing still if you ask in an inquiry


----------

